# "Physician Scarcity"  ? " AR " MEDICARE CODE



## tialaurie (Oct 28, 2010)

Over 7 months ago, the practice was coding the AR medicare modifier to the claims, but when they went electronic, it was dropped and forgotten about.

Now, I come aboard, and am asked if the AR should be used because it hasn't been missed for all these months, and claims are being paid.

Granted this is all good, but is AR a money code.  If it can make more money for the firm, why wouldn't we use it.  I am unable to find any other details on the CMS website, other than the code and description.

Will it bring us more money??/


----------



## npricercm (Nov 29, 2016)

*Physician Scarcity*



tialaurie said:


> Over 7 months ago, the practice was coding the AR medicare modifier to the claims, but when they went electronic, it was dropped and forgotten about.
> 
> Now, I come aboard, and am asked if the AR should be used because it hasn't been missed for all these months, and claims are being paid.
> 
> ...




This is the link to HPSA payments. It should answer the question for you...
https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicare-Fee-for-Service-Payment/HPSAPSAPhysicianBonuses/index.html


----------

